# Lanco Diametronic



## JL Smout (Dec 8, 2011)

This Lanco Diametronic has been part of my collection for a while. It's very heavy (solid stainless steel), very large, very 1970s, but in a fairly elegant way:










Esa movement:










It's certainly one of my favourites, and it's one of the ones that gets the most compliments from friends.

Oh, I know the photos are awful: I shall take some better ones tomorrow.


----------

